# Passenger Name???



## KawanaPete (Oct 25, 2015)

I was wondering if it is common practice for a pax to use a name you have no idea how to pronounce and it was not written in the normal characters that we use?


----------



## Modicum (Feb 12, 2019)

Ive had a few passengers who’s name was written in Chinese characters - didn’t pick them up as I like to at least know somebodies name to check is the correct person getting in etc


----------



## The Source (Nov 27, 2018)

Modicum said:


> Ive had a few passengers who's name was written in Chinese characters - didn't pick them up as I like to at least know somebodies name to check is the correct person getting in etc


This tends to always happen to me when driving in Box Hill but I like Chinese pax as they keep to themselves.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

It's easy...

"Ni how" then make gestures in the air outlining the Chinese characters...

If they nod in agreement, you have the right Oriental pax on board.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

KawanaPete said:


> I was wondering if it is common practice for a pax to use a name you have no idea how to pronounce and it was not written in the normal characters that we use?


ADL is full of Chinese university students, half of whom seem incapable or unwilling to speak or understand English.

I won't go into my thoughts on that and how much they actually learn, considering none of them seem to have the simple capacity to differentiate between north, south, east and west.

Nonetheless, I have found the best way to overcome your problem is to simply ask them to show you their 'phone with the app open.

There in living colour is your smiling face and verification of the destination.

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

At least a few times a month

Picked one up that had a couple Chinese symbols. Pretty long trip, the guy spoke perfect english, so I asked him what the symbols meant, he said (and I have no way to tell if its true or not), "the student formally known as Prince"


----------

